# Favorite Wolf Villager



## Sweetley (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm curious and would like to know which wolf villager is your favorite and why.

In general, I do like all wolf villagers actually, it's one of my favorite species in Animal Crossing. At first, Chief and Whitney were those I like the most, but over the time, Kyle became my new favorite wolf. I like his design a lot, as it kinda reminds me of an character from another show
I use to watch a lot. Besides, I think the smug personality fits pretty good to him and his house also looks nice from inside. Kinda sad over the fact that Tarou only appears in one game, as I do like his look, not to mention that he has the personality which is missing now in the group of wolf villagers in the other games (Jock). Since New Horizons, Audie became now my new favorite all-time wolf, she's just awesome.

*[*By the way: The poll was made before Audie was confirmed, therefore she's not listed in the poll (can't edit her into it unfortunately).*]*


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 2, 2019)

Accidentally picked Wolf Link, but it is Fang. I originally disliked him for painting my roof black, but I have definitely gotten use to him since then.


----------



## MapleCake (Oct 2, 2019)

I wish I was a big fan of the Wolf villagers, but I do like Skye so there's that.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 2, 2019)

I have a tie this time, between Freya and Lobo. I love both Freya and Lobo because of their awesome eyes. For a long while I prefered Freya over Lobo because I didn't really like the Cowhide Rug in Lobo's house, but I've since come to appreciate that more and so they're about even for me now.

Honorable mentions to Dobie and Kyle. I really like Dobie's elderly look, and the interior design of his house is pretty sleek. Not much to say about Kyle, I just like him too.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 2, 2019)

My favorite of the wolf villagers are Chief, Dobie, Fang, Kyle, Skye, and Vivian.

Chief and Fang would be my top picks for cranky villagers, and I really love Dobie's look too. Dobie is kinda charming in his own little way and he is relatively new to me, but I'm starting to warm up to him. Skye and Vivian are really cool wolf villagers and I love their designs quite a bit. Finally, I love Kyle because he has the same name as my brother, so I thought that was kinda neat. :3


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lots of great choices when it comes to wolf villagers. Man how I wish I could have Wolf link in my village and make a Hyrule themed town in a spare cartridge.

Other wolf villagers that are awesome are
Whitney: very beautiful and eletant looking and I wanted her in my Wild World town after I saw the Animal crossing movie along with Apollo. I've decided to give other villagers a chance in my New Leaf save, but she's still a favorite amongst wilf villagers.

Dobie: I want him so much in my new leaf game. He reminds me of a grandpa or an old teacher. thankfully, he's not a special character like Wolf link is, so it's still possible to get him.

Skye: I like her coloring and her big cartoony eyes, but I haven't had any luck getting her in my town yet. 

lobo and Wolfgang are both cool, too


----------



## Azrael (Oct 4, 2019)

I've never been super crazy about wolves but there are a few cute ones. 

Unfortunately I am a little bias and voted for Wolf Link! I LOVED the Twilight Princess game (and Zelda games in general) so I kinda have to vote for him! 

But Whitney is very pretty! I love her eyes!


----------



## Alyx (Oct 4, 2019)

Chief, Whitney and Skye are my favorites. Chief because he's a cranky baby and I love his coloring. Whitney because she's pretty, and Skye because she's cute and I love that shade of blue!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2019)

Whitney for me, no contest.  She's just so beautiful and radiates elegance.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 4, 2019)

Skye's my favourite. She once visited my cafe and hope she'll move into my town

I also like Freya because she's the first wolf villager i know


----------



## cornimer (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm not as huge a fan of the wolves as most people I know are. I find them pretty boring as an overall species and I don't find their design that appealing. That being said I voted for Skye because of her nice colouring and Dobie because of his adorable face.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm also not as big of a fan of the wolves as others, but with that said, there are still some very nice wolf designs. Unfortunately, most of their houses kind of ruin it for me.

I voted for Dobie, though, because out of all of the wolves, he's the one I would most like to have in my town. His wrinkled muzzle is so unique and make me think of a grisled old man. I also love his sweater vest and the interior of his house. He could be a reclusive, old author or professor. I just really like him.


----------



## seliph (Oct 8, 2019)

i actually love the wolves so much conceptually, but i find a vast majority of their designs incredibly boring, namely whitney and chief who i know people love. i really wish there was a wolf villager who more resembled a common wolf.

the last point is actually one of the reasons i voted for wolf link, he actually looks like a wolf. i'm also a big fan of his dark, muted colour scheme. aside from that, the legend of zelda is one of my favourite video game franchises, and twilight princess is probably my favourite zelda game alongside windwaker. i always thought wolf link's twilight princess design was really awesome, and i'm really glad that carried over to his animal crossing form. i just wish he wasn't smug, i kind of wish he was a jock or a lazy type.

before wolf link and the amiibo gang were introduced though, my number one "wolf" is definitely kyle. he's definitely not an actual wolf which i realize kind of defeats my first point, but he's based off an african wild dog which has been one of my favourite real-life animals for quite a long time so he shot up to first place as soon as he was introduced. i also love that he has those dark circle eyes which i tend to use for my mayor/character. i also love love love that he wears the pleather vest, i have an abundance of leather/pleather jackets along with one vest irl and eugene was NOT cutting it for being my pleather aesthetic'd buddy. #1 goth african wild dog.

i also put dobie up there, i find his old grandpa look (especially after they gave him a sweater vest in new leaf) hilarious and kind of cute. he's just a cranky little old man lmao.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 12, 2019)

dobie ftw! i like the idea of an old wise guy in my town. his personality's a big plus too!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

Whitney and Vivian! They're both very elegant but they seem nice too!


----------



## Ossiran (Oct 18, 2019)

Chief is the best hands-down, though there isn't a bad wolf villager. They're all great.


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 18, 2019)

I like Fang and Wolfgang. I currenlty have Fang in my town as I love his white fur and purplish eyelids. He looks pretty stylish in my opinion.


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 18, 2019)

Freya, Kyle, Whitney and Vivian are my favorites simply because they're designs are cool and I like wolves and general so I like them all. Except for Wolf Link who's okay.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

I voted for Vivian and Wolfgang.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 18, 2019)

Fang definitely, he was one of the first villagers that gave me their pictures and he will always be special to me


----------



## ivanfox13 (Nov 17, 2019)

FREYA! she's 100% my favorite wolf villager and also just my favorite villager. But the wolves are my favorite. I like how they are all smug and proper.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2019)

I really like Wolfgang. He's been in multiple of my towns and has been a great resident in each of them. I don't have a lot of experience with any of the other wolves.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 17, 2019)

Wolfgang of course.
Yesterday, today and tomorrow. ^_^


----------



## mogyay (Nov 18, 2019)

fang! not something i admit but fang used to be my favourite villager before i fell in love with vesta, he looks so scary but deep down he's a baby. i also love skye, i was never bothered with her but i invited her to my camp in pc and her design really grew on me. i think all the wolves are pretty awesome


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

Whitney! She's really pretty.


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

audie

i adore skye and whitney! they’re so, so gorgeous ;v;


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 25, 2020)

I think wolves, if they close their little mouths, are generally my favorites! They are beautiful for the most part, and there is not one that I can hate (even if the new wolf whose name escapes me really displeases me, sorry for those who adore her!)

Wolfgang was in my city when I was playing Wild World. I have good memories with him. I find Fang very cute, I like his white/gray color. Skye has a very beautiful color also, this blue is superb and suits her well! Finally, Lobo's eyes are special, but I don't find them ugly, quite the contrary! They make him unique.


----------



## niconii (Jun 25, 2020)

Wolfgang's my all-time favorite wolf villager though it's more or less because he was one of my OG villagers in the first AC game I've played.
Fang's my current favorite because he's my first wolf villager in ACNH and I love his house interior/character design.
Dobie's one of the wolf villagers I hope to bring to my town soon! He's an unexpected favorite for me and he wasn't even really on my radar (didn't know he existed tbh ; but I keep on seeing him on twitter haha.

I really like Whitney too but I can't really say she's a fave haha


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 25, 2020)

Whitney is adorable!


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 27, 2020)

Voted Dobie, Skye and Whitney! There are so many cool wolf villagers though it's hard to choose


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 27, 2020)

I voted for fang and Dobie. I love them both! But currently have Audie on my island and I am really fond of her now!


----------



## Mayor Ng (Jul 31, 2020)

Favourite wolf for me is Chief. Her orange fur is very mesmerizing


----------



## Toska (Jul 31, 2020)

I secretly want an all wolf town, but my favorite is Kyle. He has sentimental value to me from NL and I have a deep respect/love for him.


----------



## rosabelle (Jul 31, 2020)

Fang forever


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 31, 2020)

I like dobbie the most but fang is great also!


----------



## xChives (Jul 31, 2020)

Lobo was one of my first villagers in Wild World and he’s been my favorite ever since! I always try to place his house in a wooded area away from the other villagers so he can live his best life as the cranky, reclusive werewolf he was meant to be.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 31, 2020)

Whitney, Audie, Vivian, Fang, Wolfgang. In that order.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 31, 2020)

I really like Skye and Dobie


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 1, 2020)

Dobie.  Wisdom comes with age.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 1, 2020)

I voted all because l collected all of them and l like all the wolf villagers. None of them are ugly.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Why is Torou here and not Audie? Audie is my favorite but I voted wolf link and Wolfgang instead

Edit-this was made before Audie was released. Carry on!


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 4, 2020)

I had Wolfgang in the original game and just thought he was the best villager I had at the time.


----------



## marshallows (Aug 5, 2020)

oh man i loooove the wolves. they're literally so cool. voted for fang (my bby), wolfgang, chief, and dobie!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 7, 2020)

id like to change my vote because i found out kyles not a wolf so i choose whitney and then fang


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

I haven’t seen to many others agree but I think Dobie is one of the best Wolves  he’s just such a ‘grandpa’ villager


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 13, 2020)

Wolf link, I wish we could scan ammibo so I could get Wolf Link in my island, I miss him so much!!


----------



## milktae (Aug 13, 2020)

Fang he has a simple design but he’s so cute


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 25, 2020)

I love Whitney, mainly for her simple elegant design.


----------

